# PC2700 Dans un Powermac g5 BiPro 2x2Ghz



## ValentinH (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède actuellement un Powermac G5 BiPro 2x2ghz livré avec 4x256 Mo de ram en PC3200. 

Pour palier au quelques lenteurs que j'avais avec mon petit go de ram, j'ai commandé 4 barrettes supplémentaires "Dane-elec D1D333-06428 - 1 Go - DIMM 184 broches - DDR PC2700".

J'ai ajouté les ram par paires, et le Pm G5 démarre sans problèmes, mais ne détecte aucune des 4 barrettes. J'ai donc testé les barrettes dans un iMac G5, qui a très bien démarré et qui les détectait parfaitement.

J'ai donc testé de ne mettre que les 4 barrettes neuves dans le Pm, mais il ne démarre pas.

Est-ce un problème de compatibilité ? Que dois-je acheter ?

Merci d'avance,
Valentin


----------



## christophe2312boulot (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3747/memoire-kit-2-go-2-x-1-go-ddr-400-mhz-pc3200-g5-imac-g5.html

de la 3200 simplement


----------



## ValentinH (17 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse. Je vais passer commande.

Les prix sont par contre beaucoup plus cher que de la simple 2700


----------



## christophe2312boulot (17 Juin 2011)

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT12864Z335

un "poil" moins cher


----------

